# I've got a job!



## St Allie (May 26, 2010)

went in for the interview this morning and starting tomorrow..

working here

http://www.advancedeco.co.nz/index.html

( shameless company plug!)

Allie


----------



## lloyd (May 26, 2010)

Awesome, congratulations The lithium Iron battery sounds very Interesting. Good luck.


----------



## Julie (May 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Mud (May 26, 2010)

Congrats. What will you be doing?


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 26, 2010)

Congrats!!! 
One down and now just a couple hundred million more to go!
I am SOOOOOO envious!! I've worked for myself for almost ten years and it's been a fair thing.
But since the housing recession took our economy into the gutter I've been looking for something steady.
Sure would be nice to find something that pays the bills and has a little bit of insurance.


----------



## NSwiner (May 26, 2010)

Congrats Allie looks like an interesting place to work . What exactly wikll you be doing there ?


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2010)

Wish it was that fast to get a job here.
Congrats !


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations on the job and good luck


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 26, 2010)

Congrates on the new job!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2010)

Way to go Allie!  That place looks really interesting, especially those wind turbines.


----------



## Maestro (May 26, 2010)

Congrats to you! It's good to see that jobs are being found.


----------



## TheTooth (May 26, 2010)

Congrats! I also would like to know what you'll be doing there. Do tell...


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 26, 2010)

Great! but why would you want a job???????????? Sorry I've beenself employed for so long it's like I'm retired.

This will keep you busy and you can make some new friends. Just leave the wine bottles at home, no need to have any for lunch.


----------



## St Allie (May 26, 2010)

just peeked in online.. for a second..

am getting the teens up and organised for school.. will pop back in and give you the details of it all a bit later..

and cheers guys.. I am thrilled to have got it.. having been a stay at home mum for 18years ( and selling artwork from home).. was expecting to have to go for a lot of interviews, to get my foot in the door somewhere.

Allie


----------



## St Allie (May 26, 2010)

initially..

setting up online sales.. 

streamlining the office ( it's a bit untidy!)

screening the mail

sending out newsletters

expanding the customer base via online enquiries.

learning the product from sales to installation

cold calling and setting up presentations.

basically there is enough scope here to learn from the ground up and make a nice little career for myself.. which is what I wanted.. I'm 45 and still have 20 years worth of earning capacity.. plenty of time to build a career.



Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2010)

Totally awesome! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## TheTooth (May 26, 2010)

Cool... sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 26, 2010)

St Allie said:


> and still have 20 years worth of earning capacity..
> 
> Allie



Heh - I figure I have 11 months worth of earning capacity left. 

Congrats on the new job Allie.

Larry


----------



## jeepingchick (May 26, 2010)

YAYYYYYYYYY im so happy for ya!!!!!! AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## St Allie (May 26, 2010)

good first day .. made a start on the online sales.. and the office is looking tidier hehehehe

have some homework.. learning about the products.

nice people too

Allie


----------



## Boyd (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations on the job.

Jobs in the U.S. are hard to come by.

I applied for a part time jailer job in Mankato. Didn't get hired in spite of 10 years experience in the same jail with no bad marks. And 22 as a cop.

Don't know it it is because of my age (71) or my previous union activities (Steward). I am in better shape than most of the jailers working there.

Got nominated for the steward position by the Assistant Jail Administrator, I think he thought I am normally a quite person and can be pushed around. 

He was wrong. I took the job serious and made them follow the contract a number of times.


----------



## Racer (May 26, 2010)

That is truely awesome that you found a new job, with good folks to work with too! Hope things continue to work out for you. Good news is few and far between lately thank god some one is moving forward in these tougher times.


----------



## St Allie (May 26, 2010)

NZ felt the recession.. not quite as much as you guys in the US though, I think.

Was really feeling the loss of income from artwork.. art is a luxury item..plus two of my teens are grown ups now.. 

I need something for me.. beyond dishes, washing/cleaning and picking up after other people..you do get taken for granted.. it's going to be a shock to their systems this week.. 

they've had plenty of warning though.

Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 27, 2010)

Gawd,,, 45 you're still in the prime of life!!!
It is great to hear that you've found something good and enjoyable.


----------



## xxplod (May 27, 2010)

we all gotta job -- making wine hahaha.


----------



## whine4wine (May 28, 2010)

Congrats Allie! Sounds like you found a nice job.
Welcome back to working for someone else to make a living.

Are you still going to do your artwork? I think that would be way more fun.

Lots of luck in the new career.


----------



## manku007 (May 30, 2010)

Nice they are working on Energy, that can be used and recycled. WOW , I am also intersted in this kind of things but only in dreams 

So Congrats for the job


----------

